# pumping iron in the fish room



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

a person on a local aquarium forum posted this I killed myself laughing at it so I decided that I had to share it with you guys hope you enjoy


http://www.break.com/articles/fishtank.html?t=4413


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LMAO that really blows, but it's still hillarious :lol:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh my.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

LMAO! that was wicked funny.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

At least the mom was a quick thinker and saved some of the water. LOL


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

poor fishies


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

LMAO, that is hilarious!
I can't even think about how sad that is for the fish because it's so hilarious!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL, lets just hope he was on his first week of fishless cycling, and that no fish were harmed in the making in the film.:lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LMAO!! I wonder who put that on the internet? I doubt it was him...


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

His mama hhhaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaa R.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

This is him today
http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=cffdc8a8-02c5-422b-9d18-2ca7b088fbe5&f=copy


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

dudes stupider then dirt lol i bet that is him today lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> This is him today
> http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=cffdc8a8-02c5-422b-9d18-2ca7b088fbe5&f=copy


that was really weird. lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> This is him today
> http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=cffdc8a8-02c5-422b-9d18-2ca7b088fbe5&f=copy


LMAO :chair:


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

boy, if that didn't looked fixed...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> This is him today
> http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=cffdc8a8-02c5-422b-9d18-2ca7b088fbe5&f=copy


You wish fish Doc!:lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Honestly I think the kid was trying to show off his non-existant muscles and broke it on accident. I would be so mad if I had to replace my fish tanks


----------

